# T and A Pictures



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry Hash and Dicky, not that kind of T and A. :cheers:

Using this thread to post pictures of Titus and Athena and keep them all together.

Baby Titus




























Baby Athena




























Titus and Jayden









Athena and Jayden










Titus at almost a year old










Titus at work










*Titus, almost two*










Athena at 4 months



















Chillin'










The Pair










Last week, Athena at 5 months










Thanks for looking,
Joe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Haha T and A!!! Good one Joe! It's great to see two dogs together like that. T and A are looking good, thanks for sharing


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I love T and A!!!! Not sure which I like better.........T or A? Both together?, well that gets me excited All kidding aside Joe, damn fine looking dogs. Their appearance is a direct reflection of their care. Well done sir.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awww, they're both gorgeous! Athena is looking so pretty.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Lookin great nice to see how they've grown.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking good! Seriously, they look really healthy.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dave and Christian, knew you two would appreciate the "T&A", who wouldn't, they are both good looking dogs. LOL.
Thank you both for your comments.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great pics Joe, the dogs and kid are looking good! Thanks for the update.

I was hoping for something else by title, then remembered this is not VIP


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Rebecca, Amanda and Angel, I sincerely appreciate your kind words and thanks for the look. :cheers:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I knew you would Dicky, that is why I had your name at the top of the post my friend. LOL.
Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn they aren't loading for me. I thought I see them but now they say no image!! I have to look on my computer.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Can't see the pic's, only thumbnails


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness look at baby Athena in her 5 month picture, she is as tall as Titus already! They are both beautiful dogs! I love the pictures of Jayden with the pups, the one of her and Titus should be hung up in a frame


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I can see the pic's now, Titus & Athena looking great, love the pic's with Jayden and her big buddy's


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

ames said:


> Damn they aren't loading for me. I thought I see them but now they say no image!! I have to look on my computer.


I had problems seeing them on the mobile app too Amy. Not sure if it is GP or Photobucket. I will host the pictures myself and eliminate Photobucket which has been "buggy" recently.

*Alrighty, I have hosted the pictures myself and now they appear in the mobile app too. Must have been a Photobucket thing.*


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks T.C., Athena is as tall as Titus already. She is gonna be a big girl. The picture of Ti and Jayden is a keeper for sure. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for looking and the nice words jimxxx!

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay!!! So freaking adorable. Love the bench pictures! Kids and pups you can't go wrong. Look forward to seeing the updates. Love watching them grow nice to have it all in one thread.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Amy, hard to miss with pup and kids. Ha-Ha. I appreciate your patience waiting for me to re-post the pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

AWE!! Joe, they're adorable! Love the pix with the grand girl the most. Can't go wrong with kids and dogs in the pictures. Love them all. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Bev, appreciate your remarks. Hope there comes a time soon when your life slows down just a little for you. Miss your posts.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

What cuties i love them <3


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Adjecyca said:


> What cuties i love them <3


Thank you so much Adjecyca!

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Been 5 month's, time for update. Titus is 2.5 yrs. and Athena is now 10 months. They still get along with each other. Keeping fingers crossed it stays that way. We never leave them alone together and keep a watchful eye on them.

*My oldest grand girl Linda with Athena*










*Titus complaining about having to wear a hat*










*Athena rather likes her hat*










*Athena on this afternoon's walk*










*Athena has grown larger that Titus but he is still the boss*










*Titus today*










*Athena today*










Thanks for looking,
Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awww, they're both looking great. Athena is such a pretty young lady.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful pix! love the pair


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Awww, they're both looking great. Athena is such a pretty young lady.


Thanks Maggie. Athena gets so many compliments on how beautiful she is. I think it's the color of her coat. She is such a 10 mo. old clown right now.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

bluefamily said:


> beautiful pix! love the pair


I appreciate your kind words bluefamily. For a couple of shelter mutts I really got lucky.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Athena sure has grown! Thanks for the update, they are both cute as ever


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow she really grew up and is gorgeous! Love those pretty green eyes. Titus....well, he is so handsome!!!! So glad to see updated pics, I was gonna pester you


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow looking great! Love the hat pics lol so cute. It's funny Titus is the bully. They are super cute and love your granddaughters hat lol thanks for sharing.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Wow she really grew up and is gorgeous! Love those pretty green eyes. Titus....well, he is so handsome!!!! So glad to see updated pics, I was gonna pester you


Thanks Nadia, Athena is a looker for sure, I hear it all the time. She is the lover and the happiest dog I have ever had. She is always in high spirits and wants that constant body contact.

Titus is more reserve and may or may not come over to greet me when I come in from somewhere. He doesn't mind laying on the other side of the room. He does go to work with me everyday so maybe when he gets home he has had enough of me. LOL.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

ames said:


> Wow looking great! Love the hat pics lol so cute. It's funny Titus is the bully. They are super cute and love your granddaughters hat lol thanks for sharing.


Thanks Amy! The two of them are still getting along with each other so well. I am hoping it stays that way. Titus will put her in her place when he gets annoyed by her over exuberance with a bark or growl but no aggression, so far.

My grandgirl, Linda LOVES her hats and has quite the collection. LOL. She got her owl hat for a Christmas present.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great pics Joe! Glad they still get on well, hopefully that sticks. Being male and female you have a better shot at it I would think, certainly a better shot than having 2 dudes.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Great pics Joe! Glad they still get on well, hopefully that sticks. Being male and female you have a better shot at it I would think, certainly a better shot than having 2 dudes.


Appreciate it Dicky. Yea, we intentionally went for the female to increase the chance of them getting along with each other. Really hope they stay compatible as they so enjoy each other now.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Athena sure has grown! Thanks for the update, they are both cute as ever


Thanks for the compliments TC. Athena has grown considerably. She may have some bull dog in her but she may have been crossed with a horse, LOL! 
Actually, she is a 60lbs. right now and I don't expect her to get any taller but I know she will fill out considerably.

Athena is the gentle giant. Such a happy go lucky personality.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She actually reminds me of Gemini, just a solid color. Her head/face and ears are very similar, and they have the same color eyes Gem is a little over 23" at the withers, and about 70lbs now that she has matured.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I can definitely see the resemblance between Gemini and Athena. Not only body size but as you mention, the same shape head and similar face. :thumbsup:


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Dude ! its a lot of kids. lol !!!! buy a TV. ;-) 

Congrats for your blessings (kids and dogs). 

Its a nice yard too !!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

dakar said:


> Dude ! its a lot of kids. lol !!!! buy a TV. ;-)
> 
> Congrats for your blessings (kids and dogs).
> 
> Its a nice yard too !!!!


Thanks for the kind words dakar. Actually, I have one son, one daughter and four grandchildren, all girls. Also, a 58" Samsung plasma TV. LOL! All for which I am grateful. :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Four girls ? Forget about the TV and buy a rifle !!! I would recommend lapua in 308win ! Aka Boyfriends killers !! 

I have a niece with 18 years old, and just break her boyfriend nose. But I swear it was an accident . Lol



jttar said:


> dakar said:
> 
> 
> > Dude ! its a lot of kids. lol !!!! buy a TV. ;-)
> ...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

dakar said:


> I have a niece with 18 years old, and just break her boyfriend nose. But I swear it was an accident . Lol


Of course it was, ;-), LOL. Take good care.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe Joe they look so happy and well cared for. The grand girl is beautiful as well! So glad to finally see an update. I hope for your sake that T and A continue to get along as well. I know you would do what's necessary in managing but I hope you don't have to deal with what I do lol. 

Roller and Ices have been permanently separated for well over a year now and there's still visible tension and anguish between them, even one is crated and the other is loose. Just sitting back and watching them when they don't realize I'm watching is so interesting to me. To think how far I've come in reading their body language is amazing.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment on dogs and child. Sad that Roller and Ices still can't be together. I remember when you first had to separate them. You are dead on with watching the dogs body language. I wish I could read people like that sometimes. LOL.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome. Eh, it is what it is with Roller and Ices. It doesn't hurt me or them. Just allows for more one on one time with them.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

*Athena has grown larger that Titus but he is still the boss*









Don't screw with those brindles!!!! Nice updates Joe.....looking great:clap:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you sir. Gotta watch those bad a$$ brindles, LOL. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Joe. This (almost) makes me want to get Mr. Momo a friend to hang out with!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

SMD760 said:


> Thanks for sharing Joe. This (almost) makes me want to get Mr. Momo a friend to hang out with!


 Hello SMD760. Happy to share. Adding another does change things, hopefully the pros outweighs the cons. With Athena still being a pup there are still times when she gets into trouble with chewing or digging but it's getting better. For me it is worth the growing pains and I enjoy them both. Just know what you are getting into and know that at some point they may have to be kept away from each other.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice to see your gorgeous dogs, Joe. Love! 

I echo what others say, how nice that they are getting along. And that you are becoming expert in doggie-body language! 

When I had my two foster boys, I thought it would be too stressful for me to have them together (well, it was, the first couple weeks), but I got confident in my ability to read them and manage them in the house, including those occasional surprise moments that required yelling at Mr Testicles and grabbing him, while Caspar the Friendly Pit Bull ran away. It was outside in a big open space, throwing separate balls in separate directions, that I lost my sphere of influence, to prevent an actual fight...live and learn. And get 11 stitches in your hand...Hopefully not!

I hope yours stay best buddies, but good you are watching and prepared.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi pittieparty. Ouch, stitches to the hand is definitely finding things out the hard way. Sorry to hear that happened to you. 

Really appreciate the compliments on my two mutts. Love em to death.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally getting some warmer weather here. Titus and Athena enjoying sitting on the front porch watching the world go by this afternoon.


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you have a fenced front yard? Or do you have them trained to not cross the threshold of the porch? They look so orderly!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I do have a fenced in back yard but in this picture they are on the front porch of my house. They both have the fear of "Joe" in them, LOL. When I tell them to sit and stay (which I did for this picture) they won't budge till I tell them to. Now, if I walked away and another dog went by I doubt they would keep their butts on the porch but I never leave them by themselves. When I take them out in the fenced in back yard, I am always with them. Even in the house they are never left alone together. When I or my wife cannot be with them one of them goes in the kennel. I have spent lots of time with command training with them both and they listen very well not only to verbal commands but hand signals also. 

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It's been seven months since last pictures so a couple of quick ones.

Titus is now 3 years old.










Athena is still very much a puppy at 18 months.










Thanks for looking,
Joe


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful shots Joe!! Titus looks like a big ole cuddly bear. Athena has that serious face going....I know I'd be careful to tread on your property LOL. Time flies doesn't it?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the update, those are some great looking dogs. Athena is really stunning.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> Beautiful shots Joe!! Titus looks like a big ole cuddly bear. Athena has that serious face going....I know I'd be careful to tread on your property LOL. Time flies doesn't it?


Thanks Christian. You hit the nail on the head. Titus does little more then cuddle and try to please. 
I have made mention of his poor structure in the past but around age two he was really limping and I brought him to the vet. To make a long story shorter, after several x-rays and months of other tests I brought him to a specialist who found severe genetic rear hip dysplasia and misformed joints in his front leg causing his knee cap to be out of place. The vet was honest and recommended not putting him through surgery as it was too severe and will always be a problem. The choice is to put him down or see if we could make him comfortable. Every day he is on Rimadyl, glucosamine, chondroitin, fish oil and a hip and joint supplement.

My once fast as the wind puppy now can not run or even go on walks. He has good and bad days and recently has been doing fairly well but I have to keep him over doing it. I will keep the treatments up as long as he is comfortable but I know it's not going to get better and will get worse as he ages. I will do what I have to do when the time comes but for now he our sweet boy that just can't do much.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

If there's one thing the world will never run short of, it's sadness. I feel for you Joe, I really do. Always keep your ear to the ground, they are making advances everyday....maybe get another opinion, seek out a holistic recommendation, etc. I don't know Joe, he's still very young. Keep his weight down for sure. 
Well, enough of me telling you what to do...........you are well aware of the situation and are on top of it. Keep all of your chins up!

He is a damn good looking brindle......no one will argue that


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Joe, have you heard about a product called Cartrophen? It's an injection given to help relieve arthritis, we've also seen some success with dogs with hip dysplasia. It starts with weekly injections for the first month, then tapers off to monthly. It's a very affordable alternative to your daily glucosamine supplements and such. I've watched arthritic dogs that had a hard time even getting up make immense progress. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update Joe, the dogs are looking fine!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Maggie,

Thanks so much for your compliments and suggestion. Titus is on Rimadyl twice a day which is the same as Carprofen. Rimadyl is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory used to treat pain and inflammation due to arthritis and other joint diseases, including hip dysplasia. It has helped him considerably. I talked to my vet about injection but he told me that the tabs are as effective once they are in his system.

I voiced my concern about long term use and kidney or liver problems but in kinder words he basically told me that keeping him out of pain is what is important as there might not be a long term without the Carprofen (Rimadyl).

Again, thanks for your concern and suggestions.

Meanwhile, I agree, Athena is stunning and it is how she is surviving her puppyhood. LOL. She is real high energy but she stays exercised. Her and Titus are crazy about each other. I really lucked out in that respect.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the look and the kind words Dicky. It's much appreciated.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

jttar said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Thanks so much for your compliments and suggestion. Titus is on Rimadyl twice a day which is the same as Carprofen. Rimadyl is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory used to treat pain and inflammation due to arthritis and other joint diseases, including hip dysplasia. It has helped him considerably. I talked to my vet about injection but he told me that the tabs are as effective once they are in his system.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Yeah, if the NSAIDS help, then that's great. Sometimes it's about quality of life over quantity, unfortunately. I hope you guys have many happy years together still.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

The dogs are looking great. I'm not usually a fan of blue dogs, but Athena is beautiful.

Sad to hear about Titus though, like BCdogs said, I hope he still has many happy years with you.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Appreciate the kind words Kenaii. Titus has such a sweet personality and I am giving him every chance possible. He is a prime example of poor breeding and why we frown upon BYB's. Both of mine are shelter dogs and I'm glad that Titus, with all his problems, is with me instead of someone who might have given up on him already. 

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh damn... I was in a rush yesterday and just saw the updated pics, I did not read what followed...

My heart goes out to you and Titus Joe. Hopefully the treatments help.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for wishes Dicky. When I went to the specialist and he showed me how bad off Titus's joints were it was a punch in the gut that that it was something that couldn't be fixed but it was somewhat of relief to finally know what was causing his limping and pain. 
Hey man, you know how something like this goes. It is what it is and you deal with it. 
Again, thanks for the concern my friend.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow! It's been four years since I updated this thread. Seeing how it's so slow here I figure I'll give Mac something to look at besides spam. Headshots I took this week.

Titus, now 7 years old.










Athena, now 5 years old.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

I was wondering if I should have waited more days to post a reply!  your pups looks really great! yo only have 2 Joe?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am still absolutely infatuated with Titus. Those shoulders. Seriously.

And thank you, the spam was annoying. LOL!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Borre97 said:


> I was wondering if I should have waited more days to post a reply!  your pups looks really great! yo only have 2 Joe?


Yes Carlos, just the two and I'm lucky they get along so good. Both of them are well trained and listen well (like they have a choice, LOL) Thanks for the compliment it's appreciated.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> I am still absolutely infatuated with Titus. Those shoulders. Seriously.
> 
> And thank you, the spam was annoying. LOL!


Thank you Mac. Titus is built like a tank. Donna calls him "Bear" as in Teddy.
I like the brindle but it's Athena that usually gets the compliments with her "beautiful" coat.

Don't know what's going on with the rash of spam but you handled it. 
Happy Thanksgiving my friend. I wish you a relaxing day and I know you'll be relaxed by evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The blue dogs always get the compliments. Even when they're train wrecks like Ecko. LOL!
Athena is a pretty girl too, but I love the bulls when they're low and defined. 
Oh Thanksgiving will start with about an hour of work followed by two meals complete with beers. I'll be lucky if I make it to 9pm before I pass out in a food and alcohol coma. LOL!
You have a happy one too Joe. Hopefully you get to see the grands and enjoy some family time before you find yourself in a similar coma. LOL!


----------

